# Furry comics that take on lesser known issues.



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 17, 2012)

I read a furry webcomic awhile back that involved a trio of college kids. One was straight, one was gay, and one was...really into theatre . If only I could remember what it was called  Anyway, the thing that impressed me about this one was it tackled the issue of anorexia and male anorexia at that. It's rather refreshing to see a comic nowadays take on often ignored but just as potent issues. Can anyone else suggest a furry comic that doesn't forget the "little guy" issues? Most I see are based heavily around romance. Nothing bad about that, just looking for a change of pace.


----------

